# Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)



## geist (11. Juni 2012)

Hey an alle,

war bereits jemand am See Säven bzw. im Großraum Boras angeln?
Würde mich über Informationen jeglicher Art freuen


----------



## fabikus (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Ist immer schwierig hier, wenn man erst 2 Beiträge geschrieben hat und sich direkt Infos einholen will.
Viele Fragen und schreiben danach halt nie wieder.
Hab ich selbst auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht,
dass ist also nicht gegen dich gerichtet.#6

Wo gehst du denn hin und wann?

Edit: Aber das wirklich niemand was dazu sagt find ich schon auch seltsam.


----------



## geist (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Hallo Fabikus.
Geh mit meiner Familie nächste Woche nach Boras. Wollte 2,3 Tage auch ein wenige angeln gehn. Die Touristeninfo Boras hat mir u.a. den See Säven empfohlen. Aber genauere Infos konnten die mir auch nicht sagen.


----------



## fabikus (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Hey Grüß dich.
Wär cool, wenn du danach einen kleinen Bericht schreiben könntest.
Viel Spass und Erfolg wünsche ich dir!

Vielleicht meldet sich ja doch noch einer zu Wort!
:g


----------



## geist (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Wir sind wieder zurück. Es war ein wirklich toller Urlaub. Diese Region ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen. Schöne Tagestouren (z.B. nach Göteborg) und eine unglaublich schöne Naturlandschaft haben uns begeistert. Boras ist eine wunderbare Stadt, auch abends war immer etwas los auf den Straßen. Leider war das Wetter nicht auf unserer Seite. Es hat eigtl jeden Tag mal kurz geregnet. 
Zum Thema Angeln: Leider war ich nur ein einziges Mal fischen. Aber es hat sich doch gelohnt. Konnte an einem Nachmittag in 6 Stunden um die 10 Barsche (im Schnitt bei 20 -30 cm), 6 Hechte (der größte lag bei 79 cm) und 1 schönen Zander (65 cm) überlisten. #6
Wollte urspr. auf den See Säven, bin dann aber doch ausgewichen. (Viaredssjön, liegt etwas westlich von Boras)
Ich habe eigtl komplett mit Gummifischen geangelt. Im September möchte ich erneut in diese Region. Dann wird es hofftl nicht nur bei einem Angltag bleiben. :m
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Wobblerfan (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Moin ! Da hast Du aber gut gefangen für nur einen Angeltag ..Glückwunsch #6 .  Guter Bericht , danke .  Gruß Wf #h


----------



## fabikus (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Danke für den Bericht#6 Und großes Petri:vik:


----------



## HHsprotte (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Hallo, ich fahre in 2 Wo. für 3 Wo. nach Schweden Richtung Sävensee  und ich habe von dem See keine Ahnung. Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen würde mit einer Tiefenkarte von Sävensee.  Grüße HHsprotte


----------



## shad (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Moin moin,
ich fahre mit meiner Familie im Juli das erste Mal nach Schweden, für 14 Tage an den See Säven, nach Tämta, in der Nähe von Boras. Wir haben dort eine Hütte - direkt am See - und ein Ruderboot ist auch dabei.
Ich will mit meinem 7 jährigen Sohn natürlich auch angeln gehen.
Kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben? 
Z.B. wird für 100 Kronen pro Tag ein Motor angeboten... lohnt sich dass, oder reicht auch rudern? |kopfkrat Ein Echolot habe ich und nehme das auch mit. Wir möchten hauptsächlich Spinnfischen gehen. Mit Kunstködern bin ich reichlich eingedeckt (Gufis, Twister, Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner...). Ich habe meinem Sohn versprochen, daß er in Schweden seinen ersten Hecht fängt... Kann man daß so stehen lassen, oder soll ich das Versprechen lieber zurück nehmen??? #h Ich bin wirklich für jeden Tip, bzw. Hinweis dankbar und werde nach dem Urlaub - natürlich - hier auch einen Bericht abliefern. :vik:
Gruß,
shad


----------



## shad (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Noch keiner an dem See gefischt, die letzten Jahre? |kopfkrat


----------



## trollmänchen (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Hallo Shad

Zum Säven kann ich folgendes schreiben.
1) Rundumlaufend mit erhöhter Böschung und Felder = somit Blinkern vom Rand schwer bis gar nicht möglich.
2) Wenn der Wind kommt kann es auch mal zu erhöhten Wellen kommen.
3) Wenige Zufahrten = Wege zum See bzw man ist auch dann mal nicht gerade in Wassernähe.
4) Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast einen Motor zu mieten würde ich den nehmen da du auf dem Wasser Strecke machst.  (Rudern ist wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist schon schwierig genug - wer weiß im voraus was für ein Boot du bekommst?)
PS. Wenn du hast nehme ein Brauchbares NAVI wie Garmin oder Navionics mit - damit kann man auch mal aus der Wildnis heraus Navigieren.


Gruß Trollmänchen


----------



## spin89 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Ich würde dir gerade an einem unbekannten großen Gewässer immer dazu raten nen Motor zu nehmen. 
So kannst du einfach schneller das Gewässer absuchen. Auch kannst du gut schleppen und parallel auf dem Echo potentielle gute Stellen ausmachen  

Wenn du dort warst dann Berichte mal !

Ich denke du hast dich mit dem Versprechen einen Hecht zu fangen nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt. Die Bestände in den meisten Schwedischen Gewässern sind kein Vergleicu zu den hiesigen. 

Grüße lasse


----------



## shad (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Hallo,
danke schon mal für Eure Tipps. :m
Werde einen Motor dazu buchen. Der Urlaub ist teuer genug, da kommt es da auch nicht mehr drauf an. :q Ein Garmin Hand gps habe ich auch und nehme das natürlich auch mit.
Es ist ja ein Familienurlaub und das Angeln nur Nebensache. Von daher ist es nicht schlimm, wenn die Ufer schwer befischbar sind. Wenn wir in 14 Tagen ein paar mal mit dem Bötchen raus kommen und dann angeln können, ist das ok. Wie gesagt - ich werde dann berichten.
Gruß,
shad


----------



## shad (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Moin moin,
wieder zurück, vom Säven! :c
Leider gibt es - angeltechnisch - nicht viel zu berichten! Es war wohl einfach zu warm. Wir hatten in 14 Tagen fast jeden Tag um die 30°C. Super Wetter zum Erholen und zum Baden, aber zum Angeln?? Der See hatte 23-24°C! Am ersten Tag habe ich einen ca. 40cm großen Hecht landen können und die übrigen Tage 4 Hecht - Aussteiger, gleicher Größe. Fische waren reichlich vorhanden - das Echolot ist ab 6m Tiefe förmlich explodiert! In größeren Tiefen viele Kleinfischschwärme mit größeren Sicheln drum herum. Aber auch Vertikal angeln brachte nichts. Habe auch mit deep tail dancern geschleppt, aber auch hier nicht ein Kontakt. Unser Vermieter meinte, die Jungs vor uns hätten noch ganz gut gefangen, an manchen Tagen bis zu 4 Zander! Aber zum Schluss auch gar nichts mehr - ab da, wo die Hitzewelle angefangen hat!|uhoh:
Das Gewässer ist zum Angeln super - wir waren wohl einfach zur falschen Zeit da, bzw. es war einfach zu warm.
Andere Angler haben übrigends die gleichen - negativen - Fänge gemacht, wie wir. Sonst hätte ich noch gedacht, wir hätten was verkehrt gemacht...
Gruß,
     shad


----------



## MikeHawk (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Klar, sofern ihr Tagsüber geangelt habt, habt ihr eig. alles falsch gemacht.

Letzten Monats kamen die meisten Fiche zwischen 3 und 4 Uhr Morgens. (Ebenfalls 21° Wasser)


----------



## trollmänchen (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Klar, sofern ihr Tagsüber geangelt habt, habt ihr eig. alles falsch gemacht.
> 
> Letzten Monats kamen die meisten Fiche zwischen 3 und 4 Uhr Morgens. (Ebenfalls 21° Wasser)



Hallo
Wie kann man so einen Sch.... schreiben.

Shad ist mit der Familie in den Sommerurlaub gefahren und nicht um Nachtschichten einzulegen. Nach meiner Erfahrung kann auch bei Kaiserwetter Fisch gefangen werden.  Oben oder in den Buchten mag das Wasser Warm sein, jedoch ab einen Meter im Frei Wasser sieht es ganz anders aus.
Ich würde mal folgende Fragen stellen die dann auch mit Vernunft Beantwortet werden sollten. Und nicht gleich das Hochpreisige equipment.
1) Was für Angeln er hat - Teleskop - Steckruten -Länge?
2) Welche Rollen? 
3) Was für eine Schnur Mono oder Geflochtene?
4) Stahlvorfach - Wirbel - Hartmono?
5) Was für Köder - Größe - Schwimmend - Sinkend - Blinker - Spinner - Gummi?
5) Rute in der Hand oder Rutenhalter?

Shad - Hoffentlich nicht das letzte mal in Schweden.

Gruß Trollmänchen


----------



## MikeHawk (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Stimmt...ich war ja nur unter nahezu gleichen Bedinungen gerade in Schweden und die Fische bisschen fast ausschließlich Nachts.....daher ist meine Aussage totaler Schwachsinn, danke fürs richtig stellen!

 Und da Shad eben alles versucht hat, außer nachts zu angeln, ist es ebenfalls totaler Schwachsinn von mir anzunehmen, das dort der Fehler lag.

Bitte entschuldige meine Unwissenheit!


----------



## shad (2. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Säven (Götalands län)*

Moin moin,
jetzt kommt mal alle wieder runter.|smlove2:
Ja, es ist richtig, es war ein Familienurlaub und ich hatte nicht vor, Nachts zu angeln. Als Schichtarbeiter war ich froh, wenigstens für 3 Wochen mal wieder einen geregelten Schlafrythmus zu haben. Vielleicht wäre daß ja wirklich der Schlüssel zum Erfolg gewesen.  Ich habe 4 Sportex Spinnruten dabei gehabt, die ich hauptsächlich zum Mefoangeln verwende. 4x die salt-arc von Spro. Geflochtene Schnüre von 0,10mm Durchmesser. Anfangs mit 10cm Kevlarvorfach, ab dem 2. Tag ohne, aufgrund der schlechten Bissausbeute. Gummiköder bis 15cm Länge, alles was von Jörg Strehlow entwickelt wurde in verschiedenen Farben. Als Schleppköder Deep-tail Dancer, die auf ca. 8m Tiefe gehen. Bevorzugte Angelmethode war die "Faulenzer-Methode", die ich bis ca. 12m Wassertiefe gut anwenden konnte. In größeren Tiefen wurde vertikal gefischt. Ich hatte auch Rutenhalter dabei, aber die wurden zum Schleppen verwendet und ich hatte permanent eine "tote Rute" draussen!
Hoffe, ich habe erstmal alle Fragen geklärt und es wäre wirklich toll, wenn wir ein wenig die Schärfe aus dieser Diskussion nehmen würden! #h
Gruß,
shad


P.S. Natürlich wollen wir wieder nach Schweden... wäre fast mit der Feuerwehr hoch gefahren, zum "Feuer ausmachen" und hatte mir auf dem Fahrzeug auch schon Platz geschaffen, für die Angelausrüstung!|supergri


----------

